# Welding table light



## thomb (Feb 27, 2021)

Weather is preventing working on any of the projects I need to...I do have a welding project coming up (radar mast for the boat hardtop you see in the background). Might as well spend better part of the day repurposing this LED lamp I used to grow algae (we have a reef aquarium and had this over the refugium -spectrum was kinda off for the purpose). Anyway it should do a good job of target lighting on the welding table.


----------



## Logan Novice (Mar 9, 2021)

Looks like a pretty hefty base.  I like the design.  Haven't seen a slotted head screw used in machine work for a long time.  Deja vu ....


----------



## thomb (Mar 9, 2021)

I got a whole bunch of 6-32 stainless in various lengths and head styles at the Maine Boatbuilders show flea market a few years back. I take any chance I get to use a 6-32 slot head screw : )


----------

